# Camping Municipal de Metz-Plage - Anyone been there?



## 130861 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi, I was thinking of staying at this campsite in Metz, France as a stop-off, seeing it is near the motorway.

I can't find a website for them; has anyone stayed there? I was wondering what it's like and how much it costs etc. 

Cheers...


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

There is an aire in central metz just outside the campsite. It has facilities and I think fresh water is pay but only a euro or so. Seen around 30+ vans there! Overflowing seems okay if campsite closed (out of season)
Make sure you navigate in from the right side  (Aire is on southern side of the middle island off the N3).
Metz has loads of bars and restaurants and worth a visit.
Its only 1m from A31


----------



## idexnz (Jan 16, 2008)

We stayed there in July. The Camping-car area was full but as all the workers came and retrieved their cars late in the afternoon this freed up a lot of extra parking spaces for late van arrivals. A great place to stay.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi and Welcome to MHF

Gaspode has been there, and he added it to the campsite database. Have you seen the entry?

Camp Municipal Metz-Plage 

As you are not yet a subscriber you will not be able to see the link I have posted above so take a look at the campsite database or the campsite map you should be able to find the Metz site and Gaspode's review of it. Do join up, you will be able to join in :wink:

Mike


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi



We have stayed at the Camp Site and the Aire. 


Campsite is right on the banks of the river, the facilities are a bit shabby,but the location is great for seeing this lovely City

The Aire is just outside the Campsite gate. Has a Dump and Water, don't think it had Electicity. Bit noisey at night due to the Ladies (and Gents) of the night, but OK for nightstop.


Andy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have just added this to the revue of the _Aire_ on the database:

The water and dump facility at the Aire is somewhat basic and disgusting.
The tap is a Pressel with no threaded connector.
The dump is a small grille underneath the tap, not really designed for black waste.

Beware when using the adjacent carpark area.
It might be empty of cars when you arrive in the evening but when you wake up in the morning it will be full.
Cars tend to park down the centre making it difficult to get out.
We watched one MH spending over 30 minutes manoeuvering inch by inch before it escaped.

Don't park too close to other MHs, try and leave a gap for manoeuvering out.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We went there in September last year - toilet disposal was overflowing and looked like a tip. Cars were being worked on in the car park. We didn't bother staying - turned straight round and found somewhere else to stay.

Joe & Denise


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The campsite is much better than the Aire but typical of a slightly jaded French municipal. Having said that, it's clean and secure and in quite a nice spot on the river bank just out of the town centre. 2005 prices were €11 incl. hook-up. We wouldn't hesitate to stay there again.

Only appears to be open from beginning of May until end of September.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

gaspode said:


> The campsite is much better than the Aire but typical of a slightly jaded French municipal. Having said that, it's clean and secure and in quite a nice spot on the river bank just out of the town centre.


We've stayed there a couple of times. As Ken says, it's a fairly typical Camping Municipale, has a bar / restaurant on site, and is very close to the centre of the city. I think I'd always stay at the campsite just for the security - worth a few Euros IMO.

Gerald


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

We've often stayed on the site. Cheap and reasonable facilities - good location on the river bank and easy walk into Metz which is a very nice town with lots to see and do. Good cycling too. 

The aire seems to fill up very rapidly and there is little space - the pitches on the site are big, typical French style but not always very level. 

The site has benches and washing lines everywhere, a little restaurant that sells bread as well. Gather site floods at times. Can be noisy and gets very busy late in the afternoon when everyone pulls off the motorway for the night in the height of the season.

As with the majority of Municipal sites the season is limited.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The campsite offers a special rate for motorhomes if you pitch on the hardstanding area a little way up from the river ( this is not the aire). We have always paid 12 euros for this. It has it's own toilet block and washing up area and is well shaded. The aire- outside the campsite entrance- has no shade and can get very busy.

If you park on the grassy pitches further in to the site it costs more.

There is free wifi all over Metz. Go to the campsite reception and they will ask your name and address- for security reasons- and then give you the password. If you do not have your own computer then there is a Mac computer in a wooden garden building near the gates. This is also free.

Metz is an easy walk from the site and an interesting town.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Metz*

Without relying on satnav, does anyone have any directions/motorway junction numbers etc.

Cheers.

Russell


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Metz*



Rapide561 said:


> Without relying on satnav, does anyone have any directions/motorway junction numbers etc.


Just look at the entry in the campsite database.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's not the easiest one to find and be aware that there are 2 entrances, one of which is, I suspect, an emergency exit in case of flooding, and is kept locked normally. We have twice in the distant pre-TomTom days, been directed to this entrance which is at the opposite end of the campsite from the real entrance.

We can now find the place but I'd hesitate to write directions down !

I don't know if they are a yearly event but, in summer, there were dancing fountain shows in Metz after dark and they are well worth going to. Reception will direct you.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Metz*

Ken

The directions so not seem overly clear to me - and I have a fair idea where the campsite is!

Directions to me are

"Leave the motorway at Junction xxxx" and then follow the RN xxxx as far as Netto, turning left there"

It does not look straight froward looking at Google earth as the road appears to be a dead end at one end!

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Metz*



Rapide561 said:


> It does not look straight froward looking at Google earth as the road appears to be a dead end at one end!
> 
> Russell


If the "dead end" is at the north end then this is the emergency gate that I mentioned above. It comes out beside the bridge shown over the river but you can't see all of the road on Google because of the trees. The only entrance is at the south end of the site.

G


----------

